# Pick a name for my palomino filly



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Choose your favorite


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

i like Zan Heart of gold and Zan Parrs gold dust.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Will do!  thank you for voting!


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

I like Comanche.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I think I've narrowed it down to 3 names..:

Zan Parrs Gold Dust
Zan Heart of Gold
Zan Ima Barbie Girl (thanks to a friend of mine for this name, lol. She said the filly reminded her of the barbie doll horse!)

Now, if I could figure out what to call her. Been thinking about Summer, Cider, Cinder(ella), Echo, Karma, Secret, Pumpkin, Lyric


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Cinder!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I like the names Karma, Cider and Echo, my daughter used to ride a pony named Echo too. I always thought it sounded pretty : )


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

These are the six names I picked in order.

1. Zan Parrs Gold Dust
2. Zan Parrs Gold Dustt
3. Zan Parrs Dusty Gold
4. Zan Blonde at Heart
5. Zan Heart of Gold
6. Zan Parrs Golden Gal

I will let you know which one becomes the official one as soon as I know.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Finally got my papers back from AQHA and Lyric has a name! Granted I had put "Zan Parrs Gold Dust" in my signature but it wasn't official. 

She's finally and officially named Zan Parrs Gold Dust!! Woot! I'm so excited.


----------

